# Antique Hawaiian KOA Bowl



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170290793340&category=4172&_trksid=p2773.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D40%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54#ebayphotohosting

If you like KOA , do yourself a favor and have a look at this gorgeous bowl ! I have nothing to do with the sale of this item , I just wanted others here to see its beauty: )


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Dusty - Pretty nice, although I must say that I like the finish better in my table I just did, much smoother and brighter. Thanks for sending, I wonder what I could get for my table. - Dan


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have to wonder just what they might have used way back then to still be in such nice condition .


----------

